# 60g cube dsplay tank



## oyf709 (Sep 18, 2010)

Before I start I would like to thank Spit.fire for making me this great tank with the stand and all those members that traded their used equipments(skimmers,ca reactor etc)
Main Tank:









24x24x24 60g Cube
Sump:
10g tank with no modificaion
Refrugium:
CPR AquaFuge Hang-On Refugium
Skimmer:
Bubble Magus BM-100
CA reactor:
Bubble magus CA reactor , not sure the model.









about 80 lbs LR ( I know, it is a bit too much for the 60g but I got no where to put them when I moved everything from my 120g over)
Also DSB about 6 inches of Caribsea Ocean Direct Oolite Live Sand 
Salt mix:
Seachem Salinity

Live stock:
couple RBTA that are recovering from some beating when I had them in my 120g with no skimmer (ya i know!!! =/)
mated pair percula clown fish
couple yellow/golden wrasse
1 blue tang
1 Sailfin tang
3x Mandarin ( Suprisingly they have been living very happily and eating well, have them for almost a year now)
1 Bangaii cardinal(soon to move to my up and coming breeding tank)
1 bi-colour blenny 
1 snow flake eel
1 convic blenny
6x chromis

Coral: 
SPS (Bird's nest,couple acropora colonies, couple Monti cap frag and a rainbow monti frag)
LPS (Candy Cane with 30 heads, Duncan with about 15 heads, few torch croal frags)
Softies ( Large Toadstool, colt coral?, bunch of mushrooms and zoas and a GSP)


































































Here is a youtube video that I shot for 3reef ( as Zetlight is their sponsor)


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Very Nice Set-up!


----------



## JJason (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice tank ! What's the anemone hosting the clowns ? My RBTA moves all the time and clowns have no interest in them.


----------



## oyf709 (Sep 18, 2010)

nah my clown has no interest over the RBTA, they hang around my toad stool and the hairy mushroom lol


----------



## JJason (Aug 5, 2011)

oyf709 said:


> nah my clown has no interest over the RBTA, they hang around my toad stood and the hairy mushroom lol


Good to know that. Will find a big toadstood too. It's just a big headache to maintain a BTA (my previous GBTA moved around a big rock and I couldn't turn the rock all the time. It eventually died)
Some said that toadstool won't be happy and might close. Does this happen for the very beginning only ?


----------



## oyf709 (Sep 18, 2010)

updated few more pictures and also here is something taht proves my clowns love something else lol


















Well I was afraid the toadstool woulda got problem also but after watching them dashing in and out of it and posting no problem, I think the toadstool think itself as anemone now


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Gorgeous!

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i r jealous


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Awqesome video and beautiful tank!


----------

